# ID this little fellow please...



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

ID this little fellow please... and thank you.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm thinking Hydrocotyle leucocephala (aka Pennywort).


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

dmastin said:


> I'm thinking Hydrocotyle leucocephala (aka Pennywort).


I'd agree. Get ready. They are FAST growers.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Funny thing is the two little leaves plus one is all I have, he, he. The round shape is a nice contrast to all the other plant shapes in my tank, so I'm liking it. The crazy thing is I want every single plant I see. At least to just see if I can grow it. I've utterly failed with some, but I love trying. I "need" another tank. Thanks for the comment! Oh if anyone has some "extra" laying about (Pennywort that is), please let me know. thanks!



rich815 said:


> I'd agree. Get ready. They are FAST growers.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

rich815 said:


> I'd agree. Get ready. They are FAST growers.


you can say that again. I love them as a plant for thier shape, but you have to stay on top of them.


----------

